

Ask HN: What theme is used on these blogs? - amerf1

They are both the same themes, does anyone have any idea what theme/template is used on both these blogs?<p>http://www.minimallyminimal.com/
http://kimburgess.info/
======
omgmog
They're both using the Square Space platform, so I imagine it's one of the
themes available there <http://www.squarespace.com/templates/>

~~~
amerf1
Thank you very much really appreciate it

